# Rocky's Erzatz Vin Santo



## Rocky (Oct 5, 2011)

I am getting ready to bottle my _Vin Santo_ and I have purchased a case of 375 ml bottles for this purpose. The wine tastes really nice and I might regret not barrel aging it. It is made from a Malvasia Bianca kit which started out with SG = 1.096. I corrected that to 1.120 targeting an ABV of between 15% and 16%. The final SG was 0.097. In order to obtain some of the characteristics of Vin Santo, I added a series of extracts: orange, lemon and almond and back sweetened it to SG 1.010. It is in a 3 gallon carboy ready to bottle. This was a total experiment to make this dessert wine and I have to say, _nicht schlimm!_

Sorry, did not spell check. Should be "Ersatz." Of course if it were spelled correctly, would it still be ersatz? A question from the Twilight Zone.


----------



## George_A (Oct 8, 2011)

The real Vin Santo produced from raisins which are dried from the freshly harvested grapes on straw mats in a warm and well ventilated area of the house. So you need raisins (better the wine raisins) to make this wine.


----------



## Julie (Oct 9, 2011)

George_A, I'm sure Rocky knows this, he is very knowledgeable about wines, like he said he was just trying to "obtain some of the characteristics of Vin Santo"

Rocky, I am very much interested in your use of extracts in wine, how much of each did you use and what were the extracts?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 9, 2011)

I have never heard nor tried this. I know asking what something tastes like is usually very very hard to explain but here it goes anyway. What does ths taste like buddy?


----------



## Rocky (Oct 9, 2011)

Julie, I used a tablespoon each of orange and lemon extract in 3 gallons. Both of these were homemade using the zest of the fruit and Vodka. The almond extract was store bought (GFS) and I used a half teaspoon. Even the store bought extract is just the almond oil, alcohol and water, so I did not think I was adding anything that would harm the wine. The alcohol really breaks down the oil from the fruit.

Wade, I looked at my earlier note and see that I said SG 1.010. It is really 1.025 so it is "thicker" than the Malvasia Bianca wine would be if dry and you get a good background taste of the citruses with just a hint of the almond. My bride makes an outstanding Italian cheese cake and a number of other Italian specialty desserts. We will enjoy the Vin Santo with these desserts and an espresso.


----------



## Julie (Oct 9, 2011)

thanks Rocky, I am now interested in making a wine with the characteriss of a vin santo wine


----------



## Baccharis (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello Rocky, all,

Would you suggest any modifications to your Vin Santo recipe? I read that you might have wanted to add time in barrel (American White Oak Spirals - Medium Plus Toast: a good substitute? [Aromas of honey, roasted nuts and a hint of coffee and spices]), and a caution about adding too much almond extract.

Does the following look like a good, detailed, recipe for "Rocky's Ersatz Vin Santo?"

Thanks.



Mosti Mondiale, Meglioli, Malvasia Aromatica (Bianca) Kit. 23L. (6 gal)

Add "a box" of white raisins to primary.

Chapitalize to increase the alcohol, targeting 16% ABV.

"17 g. of fermentable sugar - dextrose (corn sugar) or sucrose (beet or cane sugar) - per liter will raise the alcohol content by 1% alc./vol, or 9.2 g/L will raise the Brix by 1 [degree] B." Pambianchi, pg. 116.​My un-Chapitalized Malvasia Aromatic kit had a theoretical ABV of 11.525. So, want to increase the alcohol by 4.5%. So, 4.5 x 17g = 76.5 g. 76.5 x 23L = 1759.5 g = 1759.5/453.592 = 3.879 lb.​Add the sugar to Primary at SG 1.020 (5-7 days in Primary)​Dissolve the sugar in 350 ml. of hot water. Let cool, add to wine and stir well.​Add in 2 stages. Two days apart. Estimated time in secondary 5-7 days.​Determine the final alcoholic content as shown on Pambianchi's pg. 117.​Transfer to Secondary when the SG has fallen back down to 1.018 (an additional 5-7 days in Primary).

Stabilize at 1.010 (after 10 days in Secondary). (Sulfite only, no sorbate at this time or fining agents.)

Rack off sediment at 3 weeks.

After 7 more weeks:
Measure SO2 and adjust if necessary.​Add Flavorings:​Lemon extract: 2 tablespoons​Orange extract: 2 tablespoons​Almond extract: 1 teaspoon​Back Sweeten to SG 1.025 (or to desired viscosity and taste).​Sweeten with un-used F-Packs from Winexpert Cream Sherry kits. Make up any lack with sugar syrup.​Add Sorbate pkg that came with the Malvasia Bianca kit. (5g packet.)​10-20 g/hL wine. 10 g * .23 hL in a 23L kit = 2.3 g. Use the lower end of the range, 10 g, when the alcohol content of the wine is high. See Pambianchi, pg. 297 and 298.​Add Fining agents that came with the Malvasia Bianca kit.​Let clear for an additional 3 weeks.

Bottle


----------



## Rocky (Mar 30, 2013)

Baccharis, sounds like a good recipe and I am assuming that you math calculations are correct. If you have a barrel to age it in, I would do so.

You piqued my interest. I had forgotton about the _Vin Santo _and had it in a case in my wine storage area. I went to the cellar and got a bottle and WOW! It is even better than I remembered. We are having an early Easter dinner with our daughter, her BF and our grandchildren today and we are having flan for dessert. I plan to serve the _Vin Santo_ with the flan and coffee (to the adults only, of course).

Good luck with your efforts. I am sure you will be successful.


----------



## Baccharis (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello Rocky,

Thanks for the feedback.

Barrel aging would be an expansion of my current winemaking. The initial expense, the bulk, the weight, the short life span, the availability of oak alternatives such as oak spirals. But this would be the right wine for it. I'll buy a barrel, then, and give it a try. At the very least, I can look forward to two great planters in a few years!

The flan's caramel taste and Vin Santo sounds like a great match.

I've made a few of the recipes from Carol Field's "The Italian Baker; Revised." I'm thinking that these two would pair well with the Vin Santo.

Zaletti (Raisin Cornmeal Cookies from Venice)







The rum and vanilla taste was fantastic and it brought out the raisin taste. The cornmeal contributed it's great taste and texture.

And Torta Rustica di Noci e Caffe (A Rustic Country Cake of Espresso and Walnuts)




The espresso and vanilla combined to create a subtle, but great, caramel taste.

Quite interestingly, she writes that, "This simple, moist cake of walnuts and espresso was once commonly made at home on the Tuscan coast north of Viareggio. It has since become almost a memory, and today only old people still eat and remember it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 1, 2013)

Those cookies and cake look really great. I really like Italian desserts because most are not overly sweet. We have The Italian Baker by Carol Fields, 1985 edition, and use it requently.

We had the _Vin Santo_ with flan (made with coconut milk), pizzelles and espresso for dessert on Saturday and they really played well together. Now I only have 39 pounds to loose!


----------



## saramc (Apr 13, 2013)

In case anyone is interested, there is a source for wine raisins in Canada, and they do ship to US. Very interesting to read about the history ... http://www.domainegeorgia.com/ I would love to get my hands on one of their kvevri for wine making.


----------



## Bartman (Apr 14, 2013)

Baccharis said:


> Hello Rocky,
> 
> And Torta Rustica di Noci e Caffe (A Rustic Country Cake of Espresso and Walnuts)
> 
> ...



That looks delicious, but I gotta say, your cake pan looks like it has been through a battle or two! I can only guess how much "experience" it may have - LOL!


----------



## tonyt (Apr 14, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I plan to serve the _Vin Santo_ with the flan and coffee (to the adults only, of course.



Any Italian grandpa that I know (myself too) would serve wine to grandkids, past the age of two. Espresso and milk starts at 12 months.


----------



## Downwards (Apr 24, 2013)

saramc said:


> In case anyone is interested, there is a source for wine raisins in Canada, and they do ship to US. Very interesting to read about the history ... http://www.domainegeorgia.com/ I would love to get my hands on one of their kvevri for wine making.



Expensive but interesting. It looks as if they are actually shipping from Georgia if I'm reading the order form right.


----------

